# Friday pictures



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

This is Joey. He was born without front legs and is getting his first ride in this picture on a cart I made for him. We are hoping he is going to be able to stand on his back feet upright in time and get around that way. I honestly didn't think he was going to make it, but after having him a week, he's really come around.


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

Way to go Mont, nice ......Will he be able to turn with it as he learns?


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Sweet Ride. Hope it works for the little guy.


----------



## mkk (May 7, 2009)

random


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

after years and years of driving her nuts at day break, this guy finally teased Sheilla one too many times


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

deer last night near the water
aquarium fish
leaving the marina


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

jc said:


> after years and years of driving her nuts at day break, this guy finally teased Sheilla one too many times


we had a big male tree rat in the back yard that used to drive our wienie dog nuts. That squirrel knew exactly how far from the pecan tree to get so the dog couldn't get him. One day, he missed his jump and him and Doc just stood there looking at each other. I think both of them enjoyed the chase more anything else. Looks like your lab is a bit faster


----------



## Corky (May 22, 2004)

(1) oldest son in front of the Alamo...

(2) oldest son and middle son before their uncle's wedding...

(3) middle son after dancing the night away...


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

1. My big little girl just turned 7.

2. What Jamie_Lee is going to look like years from now. LMFAO! (Pretty neat, yet potentially frightening app on the iphone)

Thats all I have.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

My daughter surprised me with a brunch last weekend. She made quiche from scratch, crepes with fresh peach topping, and invited my parents over. It was delicious, thanks April! ps, that is her pic in my avatar from years ago


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

dang! y'all are off to a roaring start! all great pix so far!


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

catches from the weekend
my buddy Ralph (followed me for about 20mins)
random


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

Poker table I'm building.
























-Nick via Tapatalk


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

sent to us from a friend...........

and the 3 amigos...


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

When you're 16 fixing oil leaks and changing out glow-plugs just ain't as important as painting the Bow-Tie Chevy Red!!! LOL


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

Marcus, i'd cheers that brute too! Josh, you are gonna be in trouble son!!!! what app is that, i'm gonna age my "old lady" as well...


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

chiefcharlie said:


> sent to us from a friend...........
> 
> and the 3 amigos...


WOW Too cool, cute little critter.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

I think the app is called facegoo I think. She is the one who sent it to me. LOL!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Got a new Jeep last Friday. It's the 70th Anniversary edition...


----------



## chad (Sep 7, 2006)

56 keepers last Sunday.


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

bbq from this past weekend


----------



## OrangeS30 (Jun 21, 2009)

offshorefanatic said:


> bbq from this past weekend


Thanks, now I am hungry! :cheers:


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Killer doll looking for more victims.

My wife said she needs to be in fri. pics. Here ya go babe.

Don't leave your kids with uncle Devil1824.( fake cigs,empty beer.)

Big frog my son caught.( let go)


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

I've got a couple this week

1) My first home made knife, hacksaw blade, some shears, a file and a little plastic hay string.

2) Letters girl. These are some kinda foam letter that sticks to the side of the bathtub, I stuck one on her back just to tease her.....and she wanted more. Now she turns her back and hands me letters and says "stick letters Daddy" lol.


----------



## bassmaster2004 (Aug 2, 2004)

Cowboy church of Brenham,Tx fish fry and all the desserts. Fed over 450 people, we are averaging about 400 people now. God is Awesome


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

God and that food are awesome fo sho! :cheers:


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

POC Troutman said:


> Marcus, i'd cheers that brute too! Josh, you are gonna be in trouble son!!!! what app is that, i'm gonna age my "old lady" as well...


thank you sir....i hope to see/find his daddy this year....cam pics aren't looking too great though.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Mont said:


> This is Joey. He was born without front legs and is getting his first ride in this picture on a cart I made for him. We are hoping he is going to be able to stand on his back feet upright in time and get around that way. I honestly didn't think he was going to make it, but after having him a week, he's really come around.


Green to you Mont! You did a great job on that cart and you have a big heart. If you need any other ideas I found this site. I didn't see anything for front legs missing but I am sure you can figure out something.
http://handicappedpets.com/www/index.php/dog-wheelchair-carts.html


----------



## jhen (Mar 25, 2011)

*just pix*

Trip out to Hobbs NM to work Took me $20.00 to get this 
What now


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Harley girl wanting to play some fetch before I head out this morning


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Took the family to Moody Gardens


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

POC Troutman said:


> Marcus, i'd cheers that brute too! Josh, you are gonna be in trouble son!!!! what app is that, i'm gonna age my "old lady" as well...


The App I have is called "fat booth" .....I think I look pretty hot as a fat, hairy chick!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Jamie_Lee said:


> The App I have is called "fat booth" .....I think I look pretty hot as a fat, hairy chick!


I sent him green, with a note that you're gonna **** his nose up again..


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Hope nobody comes through that door, tired kid in the way..
Some pit nuggets... bacon wrapped jalpeno shrimp, about 50 of them


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

My daughter with the "fatbooth" App!


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

*Oldies but goodies*

SPI Trout
POC Redfish
Snow goose hunt with Capt Strakos
Trouthunters son and I at the *** tournament
Wife with an East Matagorda red
Tuna down in Cabo
Hang'n em in West Texas with Dad (not sure if the middle guy would want to be on the i-net)
Buddy with a limit of POC redfish

:bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

huntinguy said:


> I've got a couple this week
> 
> 1) My first home made knife, hacksaw blade, some shears, a file and a little plastic hay string.


You'll be safe if you ever go to prison....


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Picked up another toy yesterday. And its raining hard here in Richmond


----------



## tobyhamrick (Mar 8, 2005)

a couple from the honey hole


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Spent a couple hours at the emergency room Tuesday morning!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Reel Time said:


> Green to you Mont! You did a great job on that cart and you have a big heart. If you need any other ideas I found this site. I didn't see anything for front legs missing but I am sure you can figure out something.
> http://handicappedpets.com/www/index.php/dog-wheelchair-carts.html


We have a great vet and she thinks Joey has a really good chance of walking upright on this two hind legs. In fact, he's already learned to pull them up under himself and stand up (like a rabbit does) and take a bunny hop. She wants us to wait and see if we can get him up and around on two legs before spending any big money on a chair. That's because if he starts in the chair he won't develop leg muscles as fast or as well. For now, he really does get around pretty good and you can see him do better each day. My daughter does animal rescue and rehab and Joey and his litter mates got dropped off there. None of the rest of them made it. Joey has the spirit of a Great Dane and even plays with Blue, our big Bloodhound. I think he's going to pull off walking upright before long and if so, he won't need a chair, which would be a great outcome. For now, he bunny hops and skids along on his front nubs just fine. I have even gotten used to sliding my feet on the floor because he's so small he can sneak up on you without knowing it. One thing's for sure, he's got a lot of get up and go, and so far, he's a survivor.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Mont said:


> My daughter does animal rescue and rehab and Joey and his litter mates got dropped off there.


Very cool. A mostly thankless job. Tell her thanks from me. Thanks to you for "helping" her take care of these animals. LOL You seem to be about like me, big bad ol' SOFTY!!!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

HydraSports said:


> Very cool. A mostly thankless job. Tell her thanks from me. Thanks to you for "helping" her take care of these animals. LOL You seem to be about like me, big bad ol' SOFTY!!!


She's been at TAMU all week, going through training and schooling there for a specialty program. During the week, she works at the rehab center just inside the loop on I-10 and volunteers at the same place on Sundays. We have had everything under the sun at our house at one point or another, getting healed up. Her specialty at the moment is small mammals that she nurses along until they are big enough to be turned loose up at the center with the bigger ones. Hands down, the funniest ones were the nutria.


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

Jerry sitting up .


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Mont said:


> She's been at TAMU all week, going through training and schooling there for a specialty program. During the week, she works at the rehab center just inside the loop on I-10 and volunteers at the same place on Sundays. We have had everything under the sun at our house at one point or another, getting healed up. Her specialty at the moment is small mammals that she nurses along until they are big enough to be turned loose up at the center with the bigger ones. Hands down, the funniest ones were the nutria.


2cool. Very rarely does ones passion and their employment intertwine. Sounds like hers does. Congrats.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

HydraSports said:


> 2cool. Very rarely does ones passion and their employment intertwine. Sounds like hers does. Congrats.


Her goal is the be the first Dr. Weeks ever. In fact, if she gets her 4 year degree, even that will be a first in this family. I should get to hear all about the TAMU experience when she gets home this evening. Joey was just one of those kinds of hounds it was impossible to say no to. She had to get certified and approved to even be able to bring him home to start working with him.


----------



## dukhunter3691 (Dec 22, 2007)

Had a great time in NYC last week celebrating the wife's birthday! It's time to build up a few brownie points before dove/duck season!

1. Statue of Liberty

2. Naked Cowboy in Times Square

3. NYC Skyline

4. Lester and Amy hosts of Today Show. We even made it on camera and had friends calling us to tell us they saw us on TV! (more points!)

5. Last photo is of my wife and Faith Miller cancer patient. Her 'wish' was to star in a broadway play and Make-A-Wish Foundation granted that wish. We went to see Wicked and saw Faith in the play, got her autograph afterwards and watched her leave in a limo with her family waving to us all just like the star that she is. A very great night at the play!


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Few random sunrise/set pics, 

Jo Jo and Lucy

Jo Jo and her sister

Jo Jo


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

*Chili*

Have a bunch of friends/customers in the ARMY and these boys love to eat chili. This is a 16qt pot filled nearly to the top. 13lbs of beef/sausage and many more pounds of other goodies. Took it to them on Wednesday and they pretty much polished it off in no time...with only about 15 guys eating. One guy had 6 bowls!

First is view from the top
Second is perspective


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Mont said:


> Dr. Weeks


Now that has a nice ring to it!!!! Kinda makes your chest swell up with pride when your kids do good. Congrats again.


----------



## FishFinder (May 25, 2004)

Took the girls to SA last weekend! Also went tubing in the Guadalupe and San Marcos rivers


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

dukhunter3691 said:


> Had a great time in NYC last week celebrating the wife's birthday! It's time to build up a few brownie points before dove/duck season!
> 
> 1. Statue of Liberty
> 
> ...


Awesome pics! One day i will make it to NYC.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Our grandson enjoying his 1st birthday.
Grandaughter showing me one of her faces.
Been practicing on flying birds.
Red shouldered Hawk


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

Wife, son and one of the dogs floating the Guadalupe last week.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Cool pics this week boys! :smile:

Rainey with her sister in Wexford Ireland for 2 weeks with brother in laws family

All you can eat seafood buffet from the Pier 57

Pelican with double drop beaded rig locked in it's wings and legs...hard to see

Anchor Boy playing with Scrubs on the deck

Playing with the laser at Capt. C and Lucretia's this afternoon

Our boy J's team going to the World Series...he's the third from the right in the middle row! Pitching fool and good kid!

Funky trout that still hit an arty! Healthy as heck...except for the tail!


----------



## Hevy Dee (May 26, 2004)

*Jason had a really good summer with the Sliders*

14U 2011 Nations Premier Texas South State Champs - Houston








Premier Baseball Association Incoming Freshman National Champs - Joplin


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Great pics, Guys!


----------

